# quiero montar una funeraria lowcost



## ¿Qué? (26 Ene 2016)

La gente no se puede permitir entierros de 1000€ o incluso de 300€.

Había pensado en las cunetas.
¿Como lo veis? ¿Tiene potencial la idea?


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Ene 2016)

¿Qué? dijo:


> La gente no se puede permitir entierros de 1000€ o incluso de 300€.
> 
> Había pensado en las cunetas.
> ¿Como lo veis? ¿Tiene potencial la idea?



Fosas comunes y a correr. Debería ser obligatorio deshacerse así de los fiambres. Luego que cada uno organizara el funeral como le diera la gana.


----------



## Adicto (26 Ene 2016)

¿Qué? dijo:


> La gente no se puede permitir entierros de 1000€ o incluso de 300€.
> 
> Había pensado en las cunetas.
> ¿Como lo veis? ¿Tiene potencial la idea?



La palabra clave es el reciclaje. ¿Te gusta gusta la carne? Pues ahí hay negocio.


----------



## aminomepilla (26 Ene 2016)

IKEA tiene la linea Mörten desde hace ya tiempo.


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Ene 2016)

Adicto dijo:


> La palabra clave es el reciclaje. ¿Te gusta gusta la carne? Pues ahí hay negocio.



El futuro son las Mort Burgers...


----------



## GarciaBarbon (26 Ene 2016)

Después de coñas, nos queda mucho por reir, ... pero nadie negará que los servicios funerarios, son un gran negocio (y beneficios asegurados), que hay.

Son como concesiones, hoy en dia lo siguen siendo, al igual que las gasolineras y loterías.

Supondría una ruptura del mercado, y bueno para los consumidores. Los comienzos serían difíciles, pero captarias clientes , tras pasar la fase de recochineo, y crítica feroz por ciertos poderes fácticos, pero se llegará a tener los nichos - o velatorios completos. A ver como planteamos el plan de empresa, y donde se piden los permisos. 

Yo me apunto, mándeme un mp. Y es que yo soy de los que opinan , que para los que no seamos creyentes ¿que mas dá lo que hagan con nuestro cuerpo, una vez que ya no estemos? A mi personalmente, como si tiran mi cadáver en un vertedero.


----------



## berNs (26 Ene 2016)

Yo también pongo pasta


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (26 Ene 2016)

Las funerarias suelen ser unas mafias de mucho cuidado que guardan su cortijo con muchísimo celo. Recuerdo que hace unos anos en la localidad costera andaluza que me vio crecer a un buen hombre se le ocurrió abrir una funeraria que ofrecía entierros a precios razonables cambiando la tendencia del que hasta ese momento monopolizaba el mercado. Pues bien, en los entierros de sus primeros clientes recibió la amable visita de folloneros a sueldo que cometieron todo tipo de barbaridades sin que el hombre pudiera hacer nada para evitarlo, y a partir de ahí se corrió la voz y nadie quiso arriesgarse a contratar sus servicios por puro miedo a que la escena se repitiese en el funeral de su madre/padre/etc.


----------



## luismarple (26 Ene 2016)

El de la funeraria es un ejemplo claro de compra irracional. No estás en estado de discutir, mirar precios, comparar, regatear... Al final coges cualquier servicio porque tienes la cabeza en otra cosa y los de las funerarias lo saben y se aprovechan.


----------



## andresitozgz (26 Ene 2016)

luismarple dijo:


> El de la funeraria es un ejemplo claro de compra irracional. No estás en estado de discutir, mirar precios, comparar, regatear... Al final coges cualquier servicio porque tienes la cabeza en otra cosa y los de las funerarias lo saben y se aprovechan.



Totalmente de acuerdo, una vez el familiar a muerto como le vayas a la familia con que les ofreces un entierro low-cost o están muy muy necesitados o te mandarán a la mierda.

El negocio se tendría que cerrar antes del muerto, y nunca venderlo como un servicio low-cost, habría que enfocarlo como "pague ahora su funeral y ahorre un 50%". que la gente se piense que se ahorra dinero por pagar por adelantado no por tener un entierro cutre.

Luego al tener precios económicos ya entrarían negociaciones con aseguradoras, alli habría buen pastel, aunque no se que margenes dejarán esas alimañas.

Pagos a plazos como si fuese un seguro pero una vez llegado al coste del funeral dejas de pagar cuota (no comos los seguros de decesos que pagas hasta morir).

Ofrecer el servicio a residencias de ancianos, tu realizas el trabajo, ellos captan al cliente y a repartir.

Nose a muchas posibilidades, podría ser viable, pero claro esto sin tener ni idea de costes, tema legal, impuestos,... igual una vez que te metes al lío no es tan bonito.


----------



## GarciaBarbon (26 Ene 2016)

los seguros de decesos, buen negocio si lo montas en el momento adecuado, ...

www.vigoempresa.com - Puerto de Vigo - En Portada

te aprovechas de las costumbres de los gallegos.::

Lo dicho, si la palmo, me da igual que hagan con mi cadaver. Y a mis herederos no les dejo complicaciones ni tareas ...


----------



## energia01 (26 Ene 2016)

las funerarias son como las farmacias, para poner una necesitas la bendicion del castuzo local


----------



## ex pepito feliz (26 Ene 2016)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/N0ulsZPJmiA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


menos preocupaciones aun. y de paso alimentas a la fauna salvaje


----------



## Lombroso (26 Ene 2016)

Llevar una funeraria es un trabajo más duro de lo que uno puede imaginarse. En primer lugar, después de ardua labor de encontrar a un cliente (el cliente es la familia del difunto), tienes que empezar por ir al hospital donde se ha certificado su muerte, recoger el certificado de defunción firmado por el médico y presentarte en el Registro Civil para inscribir el óbito. Todo ello bajo autorización firmada de los familiares. De ahí que se necesite a una sola persona para que se dedique casi en exclusividad andar de un lado para otro a fin de obtener el certificado de inhumación o incineración. 

Mientras deberás tener a un par de personas más con un furgón funerario homologado (no confundir con el coche fúnebre) para trasladar el cuerpo a las instalaciones. ¿Te has parado a pensar cuánto cuestan este tipo de vehículos? Por cierto, por ley estás obligado a tener varios. Tus instalaciones estarán provistas de salas de tanatopraxia y tanatoestética y supongo que si quieres que la cosa vaya en serio también varios velatorios para poder llevar a cabo más de un servicio de forma simultánea, horno crematori (ojo a los permisos!) y capilla para oficiar la misa. Deberás tener a alguien que atienda las llamadas, ah! y que esté disponible las 24 horas del día porque de momento nadie elige la hora en la que morir.

Si haces cuentas y te salen, entonces pregúntate si estás preparado psicológicamente para convivir diariamente con la muerte sin que esto afecte a tu vida. No todos pueden, sobre todo después de ir a recoger a personas desmembradas en accidentes, suicidios o bebés. Y si la respuesta es sí, acude a las aseguradoras a negociar las mordidas por pasarte servicios.


----------



## Beaufighter (27 Ene 2016)

Mejor aún, como regalar servicios funerarios premium y forrarse con ello.

La respuesta la podía haber tenido Michael Mastromarino q.e.p.d (machaca al alimón de RTI Surgical -cotizada del Nasdaq- y la mafia italoamericana)

Michael Mastromarino, ladrón de cadáveres | Sociedad | EL PAÍS


Lástima que nuestros muertos sean todavia un tema tan tabú


----------



## kudeiro (27 Ene 2016)

lo que da mas miedo de las funerarias ya establecidas que actuan como mafia es que coño, pueden enterrarte y nadie se enteraría


----------



## Enterao (29 Ene 2016)

Lombroso dijo:


> Llevar una funeraria es un trabajo más duro de lo que uno puede imaginarse. En primer lugar, después de ardua labor de encontrar a un cliente (el cliente es la familia del difunto), tienes que empezar por ir al hospital donde se ha certificado su muerte, recoger el certificado de defunción firmado por el médico y presentarte en el Registro Civil para inscribir el óbito. Todo ello bajo autorización firmada de los familiares. De ahí que se necesite a una sola persona para que se dedique casi en exclusividad andar de un lado para otro a fin de obtener el certificado de inhumación o incineración.
> 
> Mientras deberás tener a un par de personas más con un furgón funerario homologado (no confundir con el coche fúnebre) para trasladar el cuerpo a las instalaciones. ¿Te has parado a pensar cuánto cuestan este tipo de vehículos? Por cierto, por ley estás obligado a tener varios.* Tus instalaciones estarán provistas de salas de tanatopraxia y tanatoestética y supongo que si quieres que la cosa vaya en serio también varios velatorios para poder llevar a cabo más de un servicio de forma simultánea, horno crematori (ojo a los permisos!) y capilla para oficiar la misa. Deberás tener a alguien que atienda las llamadas, ah! y que esté disponible las 24 horas del día porque de momento nadie elige la hora en la que morir.*
> 
> Si haces cuentas y te salen, entonces pregúntate si estás preparado psicológicamente para convivir diariamente con la muerte sin que esto afecte a tu vida. No todos pueden, sobre todo después de ir a recoger a personas desmembradas en accidentes, suicidios o bebés. Y si la respuesta es sí, acude a las aseguradoras a negociar las mordidas por pasarte servicios.





que dices ! no es tanta historia todo eso no lo tienen mas que grandes funerarias en madrid o barcelona ..en una capitalilla de provincia de todo eso nada..


----------



## automono (29 Ene 2016)

Un servicio de incineración barato es necesario en la sociedad actual, ataúd de cartón duro o pino y arreando.
El problema son los permisos necesarios de los castuzos.


----------



## Z4LMAN (29 Ene 2016)

berNs dijo:


> Yo también pongo pasta



te doy mis dies

---------- Post added 29-ene-2016 at 23:57 ----------




berNs dijo:


> Yo también pongo pasta



te doy mis dies


----------



## enladrillador (30 Ene 2016)

Conozco un fnerario que es medio tarado segun me han dicho, que gana mas de 20.000 euros al mes limpios... sin hacer nada, solo llevar el negocio, tiene varios fiambres al día de media

es un negocio REDONDO


----------



## padre negro catalán (30 Ene 2016)

¿Qué? dijo:


> La gente no se puede permitir entierros de 1000€ o incluso de 300€.
> 
> Había pensado en *las cunetas.*
> ¿Como lo veis? ¿Tiene potencial la idea?



Yo tengo un restaurante llamado "kimbumbu", el que se anuncia en los tags. 

Contacta conmigo por si podemos hacer negocio. Espero que no se me hayan adelantado los chinos.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (30 Ene 2016)

Siempre he pensado que la venta de ataudes en kit en tiendas de bricolaje podría funcionar.


----------



## automono (30 Ene 2016)

un ataúd sencillo, por 50-60€ se puede comprar los tableros de pino, pero como han dicho, son negocios sin competencia, por lo tanto, pueden poner los precios que les de la gana.

Porque un ordenador o tv valen tan baratos (con lo complejo que es su fabricación)??? por que la gente puede elegir no comprarlos.
comida, vivienda, sanidad y funeraria, son los negocios protegidos y controlados por el estado para exprimir todo el dinero posible y que unos pocos vivan de puta madre.


----------



## Enterao (30 Ene 2016)

pero si llevas tu un ataud y llevas tu al muerto en tu coche (una vez rellenados los papeles) te pueden decir algo? debe ser anticonstitucional , antidererechos humanos y antitaurino lo menos..


----------



## Iron IQ (30 Ene 2016)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Siempre he pensado que la venta de ataudes en kit en tiendas de bricolaje podría funcionar.





Yo quiero hacer un crematorio lowcost.
Solo una quema al día, todos los muertos de golpe y la ceniza se reparte a las familias en partes proporcionales.


Fuera de la broma, conozco un técnico de crematorio que cada año recupera buenas cantidades de oro, plata y platino sobre todo de algunos implantes que la familia no las puede recuperar.


----------



## Lombroso (30 Ene 2016)

Tengo un amigo que gestiona una funeraria y al parecer lo lleva bastante bien. En el pueblo donde la tiene montada no hay horno y aprovecha el crematorio para asar calabazas y cobrarse a las abuelas 1 € la pieza, eso sí, algunas se le quejan de que se le pasa o de que la calabaza canta a difunto. 

Como caja de pino ofrece una caja de cartón y así sale mejor de precio. Claro, el cuerpo tiene que desmembrarlo para que queda por completo, entonces aprovecha para hacer un caldo de cocido con los huesos del cadaver que le ofrece a los difuntos a modo de refrigerio. 

En el servicio entra todo, incluso el párroco que por cuatro duros incliye la opción de abuso sexual a menores mientras el monaguillo da la comunión. En caso contrario se masturba y eyacula en el párpado de la viuda. Si lo enfocas bien es buen negocio.


----------



## luismarple (31 Ene 2016)

Lombroso dijo:


> *Tengo un amigo* que gestiona una funeraria y al parecer lo lleva bastante bien. En el pueblo donde la tiene montada no hay horno y aprovecha el crematorio para asar calabazas y cobrarse a las abuelas 1 € la pieza, eso sí, algunas se le quejan de que se le pasa o de que la calabaza canta a difunto.
> 
> Como caja de pino ofrece una caja de cartón y así sale mejor de precio. Claro, el cuerpo tiene que desmembrarlo para que queda por completo, entonces aprovecha para hacer un caldo de cocido con los huesos del cadaver que le ofrece a los difuntos a modo de refrigerio.
> 
> En el servicio entra todo, incluso el párroco que por cuatro duros incliye la opción de abuso sexual a menores mientras el monaguillo da la comunión. En caso contrario se masturba y eyacula en el párpado de la viuda. Si lo enfocas bien es buen negocio.



Hasta ahí he leído. Si empiezas mintiendo a saber qué sarta de embustes puedes contar después.


----------



## PEPEYE (7 Feb 2016)

Genial¡
Hacia tiempo que no me reia tanto


----------



## megamaxi (12 Feb 2016)

el asiento contable que debes ir aprendiendo: "clientes a caja"


----------



## Torreto (12 Feb 2016)

Olvida la funeraria. Atento: Ataudes de segunda mano.


----------



## Gorroto (13 Feb 2016)

Montar una funeraria es una tarea complicadisima y ademas supone una inversion gigantesca, por eso hay tan pocas, no tanto porque sea una mafia, que probablemente tenga algo de eso tambien.

Me parece una idea excelente la del autor del hilo, ahora bien, si montas una funeraria probablemente los costes te obliguen a tener que fijar unos precios que al final no creo que fueran mucho mas baratos que los actuales


----------



## Colakaos (15 Feb 2016)

Si vais a negociar con alguna funeraria por cantidades o hacéis compra conjunta avisadme.


----------



## SilviuOG (29 Feb 2016)

He trabajado hace años durante 3 meses en una funeraria... 
Es mafia pura y dura...

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Feb 2016)

Las funerarias son una mafia que se las ha arreglado para que no se pueda enterrar a la gente como toda la vida se hizo, muy barato. Lo que más costaba era el convite que solía hacer para los que acudían a la casa del difunto.

Hoy han conseguido convertirlo en un suculento negocio y te impiden, como digo, realizar los entierros a la antigua usanza.

Esa misma idea de "abaratar entierros" también se me ha pasado por la cabeza unas cuantas veces.


----------



## Retarder (2 Mar 2016)

te compras un terreno con una charca y haces funerales vikingos , te amparas en la constitucion libertad de religion


----------

